# Check Out This Shop.



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Lumberjocks, checkout this guys shop. It's really nice and neat. Be sure to see the thumbs below the first picture.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I hate him.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

*WOW*
That's about as organized as one can get ,plus he had amazing equipment. one of the best I've seen. 
thanks for sharing this.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Charlie, I knew you were going to say that. ;-|

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

That's not a real shop, it's an illusion of storage, expensive machinery in and ideal setting, before anyone has used it to work in.
Nothing seen there looks like it has ever been used.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i hate him more then charlie hates him…....now that is a super clean organized well equipped shop, and i would love it, it does inspire me to make my shop the best it can be, it will never be like his , so well equipped but, i can work harder on clean up…man i really love his shop…i would never want to leave….thanks…truly inspiring…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Calm down Grizz, you would never be able to get rid of the last speck of sawdust like that "shop".


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Any idea on the dimensions of that shop?


----------



## gavinzagreb (Jan 19, 2012)

I literally have the exact opposite of that workshop !
How do you find stuff if it's not just scattered over every available surface ? No way i could remember which drawer everythings in.

I think i actually need an assistant with ocd.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Doss, here's the plan. It's in his last picture.










helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Roger, he vacuums it every 15 minutes. It's not that big of a deal. Just a little bit more work.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have seen that one in one of the Wood Magazine special publications. There is a video out there of him doing a walk through as well.. He's certainly got a small fortune in Laguna tools in that shop!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

man….that must suck to have that shop…..


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

DB, your shop's really nice. I love your updated shop page. I was looking at it just a little while ago.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting this fantastic shop Charles, a pleasure to the eye. You have made a lot of people unhappy with this post, but as they say "The road to hell is paved with good intentions", lol.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep…

That's a DREAM shop…

I will have to just continue to DREAM… LOL


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

nice shop,my shop looks worked in ,nothing like this.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

helluvawreck, thanks… I just didn't go through all of the pics.

Hmm… 20×36. That's a little larger than I want to build in my backyard but…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You know that just shows you how organized that guy's shop is. 20×36 is big but not at all out of the ordinary. I don't see how he got all of that stuff in a 20×36 and still not be crowded looking.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok, I'm gonna demand that Martin forbid shop pics unless they're taken while actually working on a project!!

That's almost as bad as those DIY shows where they completely remodel a house in a weekend…........for less than $2k. - lol


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks like he should be able to do it all!! I noticed what looked like a bank of about 8 Mikita drills or drivers. Why so many?


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

Not a single piece of vintage machinery. I'll pass.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd love to have a shop like that; and another one to actually work in.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

it's really nice, but where's the lumber?


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

While any one of us could argue about the sterile feeling or the lack of nostalgia, it would be hard for anyone to convince me (at least from this forum) that they wouldn't want this shop [at the very least as a back up or secondary shop].

TopamaxSurvivor, I used to wonder about things like that until I started duplicating tools. Sometimes it's just easier to have a copy of a tool already chucked, fitted, or set to a certain spec and you just grab it and go. If you do it enough times, you'll start wanting something that is just dedicated to that purpose just to save time, have as a backup, or… just because you can.

I have a router set up for flattening slabs, one for edge work, one for light duty work, and a general purpose one. I also have several drills with different bits set up for different tasks just because I'd much rather use my limited time working than fiddling with tools. If you are constantly switching between tools and between bits, think about how much time you waste changing and setting bits, setting jigs, and moving around the shop to get all those things. For me, that's a lot of wasted time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have have done that too where I am in production mode. The thing I wonder about with battery drills is the battery life you lose letting them be idle ;-(


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, it is very labor intensive and time consuming to change bits. After all JimA1 has forty routers, why not a few screw drivers? I have four myself. The only good one is my DeWalt though. I'm pretty sure that Tyme can afford those and quite a few more. A great way to spend money if you ask me.


----------



## PaBull (May 13, 2008)

Sucks

Pb.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You are right Mike. From the looks of that shop, battery life is not a financial concern )


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

He SUCKS!


----------



## Mishadude (Mar 23, 2010)

I think his lathe is bigger than my garage shop, very nice.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

If my garage/shop looked like that I would live in there, and woodwork in my living room, LOL


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

He sure as hell didn't make his money doing woodworking.
I don't see any work in progress. Pretty shop but what kind of work is done there.
Here's a guy trying to buy into the craft. Looks like one of my former employers home shop, a $,$$$,$$$ person that can have anything he wants and has no clue how to use it all. ( Here, I want all this you build me a shop around it.)

IMHO
MIKE


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Those pics of that shop must have been done in Photoshop! 
Looks to me like he's grinning and not smiling. It takes big bucks to own a shop like his.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

That's a little over the top for me. But the pics show that he has built stuff: workbench and pergola so maybe it does see some use. A shop that's easy to keep clean has always been my goal and this guy took that concept to the extreme!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I got a little sick, about half-way through.

Think it was envy-nothing more.

I'll try to finish it tomorrow.

But I'll never be able to look at my shop the same way, again ;-)


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

"it's really nice, but where's the lumber?"

I have to figure … he claps his hands, and the lumber stewards bring it to him.

Immediately.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Jan 24, 2011)

Part One

Part Two


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

After watching that 2 part video I would have a hard time shorting that guy. He's a nut about getting rid of dust he says because he works in the health care field and sees a lot of older, sick, woodworkers because of all of the dust they have inhaled. He probably makes good money and this is what he loves so he spends his money on it. He apparently worked hard researching how to set his shop up and is satisfied with what he has. I'll take his shop over mine any day of the week. However, in a week it might not look as good as he keeps it. He seems to be a highly organized person and I'm not quite as organized. Some people are organized more than others. Anyways, all I can say is that he has a beautiful shop to work in and he obviously loves it.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

How many one man shop woodworkers do you see with an EXIT sign on the door?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, Roger. Like YOU don't drink, in YOUR shop ;-)


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Sometimes it gets pretty confusing in my shop, Roger. I'll have to put up one of those exit signs in my shop as well. ;-)

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

The how about putting up Entrance signs guys?
and …........ hazard tape lines on the floor, a snack vending machine, and escape route plan posted …... the mind boggles 
Special installation for Neil: A Pie safe.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm.

Pie.

Me Likey.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Roger, I don't know about the hazard tape on the floor but you've made me think of something else I might need to do. My shop is an inclosed carport and the only way to get inside with out going into the back yard fence is to walk strait through the middle of the shop. Close friends and family members just walk right through while I'm working which sometimes gets annoying. So I probably need to put up speed limit signs and center line markings on the floor because sometimes it seems like a busy two lane highway. It would probably be less hazardous that way. ;-)

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I love Tyme's shop and I respect that he is interested enough in woodworking to make a huge investment in it, whether or not he is highly skilled and/or highly productive. Not everyone can afford to do that (including myself) but I am happy for him that he can.

I have seen furniture makers from Vietnam on videos who have to do their work right out on the street and without any machines or even clamps, holding parts with their feet and legs as they work, and they still make stuff that I can only dream about. I can imagine if they saw my shop and what I produce from it they would have themselves a good laugh and say that I was just another rich guy who had a lot of tools but no skills. I guess it's about relativity.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Mike, I saw a video of Vietnamese woodworkers that depict that same thing exactly as you describe. It would do well for all of us to take a look at Dilo's shop every now and then and read about his story to put things in perspective. A fine article about Dilo is on Higland Woodworking's site. The kind of things he has made over the last 30 years in that small closet of a shop has always amazed me ever since David (Patron) called him to my attention.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Really beautiful shop - but - it's very evident it has never been used. Clean, clean, clean! Toooooo clean! Nice bunch of tools, wish I had 'em.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Absolutely right Charles. I was in fact thinking about Dilo as an example, but I couldn't remember his name. He is one of my woodworking heroes for sure.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Charles*:

How about speed BUMPS, in the shop.

You'll catch the unwary, by surprise, if nothing else ;-)

[Of course … I'd trip over them, if I had them, but that's another story….]


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*2bigfeet*

A true DREAM workshop!

Very very interesting and educational.

It was a REAL pleasure taking both Parts of your Shop tour.

Thank you very much for doing it… or maybe I should say Laguna, thank you!


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking at those pictures causing me a severe case of cognitive dissonance. I know that shop is not real because paradise does not exist, but I want it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

.... yes… a true dream shop…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Joe, when I win the lottery tomorrow night I'm going to order one for myself.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## 2bigfeet (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Joe,

Thats not my shop. I was just adding links to videos.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*helluvawreck*

Hey! When you win the Lottery, you can order one for me TOO! LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*2bigfeet
*
Darn… here I thought we had a real plutocrat in our midst! LOL

Thank you for posting! That was GOOD!


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

That is a really nice shop. Not a fan of the brand tools. Would prefer Delta Color LOL…. He's got a wood shop tour on youtube.





 (Part 1)





 (Part 2)

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Speed bumps in front of the TS… Then when your guests trip on it, you can test if the SS blade brake works when someone faceplants the blade and not just when they touch it with a hot dog.

Overall it is a cool shop. I've worked in some pretty cool shops, but none like this single-man shop.
This is what happens when all your shop projects are projects for the shop…. jus' sayin'.


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

He is an Ortopedic Doctor. Here's what I see… A guy who wants everyone to envy him.

Here's what I saw looking at the pictures - A Chisel set that is made with plastic handles

Here's what I didn't see - any projects in work and not a single handplane.

Don't get me wrong, I would like to have a play space like that…. But I am not going to hate or be envyous. It is what it is.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't understand all the negativity in this post.

Why is everyone so critical of what the guy has? Is it because it doesn't fit your idea of what a shop should be? Is it because this guy can afford to buy nice equipment and have a nice shop even if this isn't his full-time occupation? Is it because he buys any tools he wants to make his life a little easier or even because he just wants to? Is it because he hasn't suffered through years of barely getting by and apprenticing that makes people mad? I just don't get it. This community should be more about relating not hating.

If you don't like the shop, fine. I can understand that. I just don't get the attacks on the person. I don't see where he has given anyone reason to be mad at him; but, if he has, then maybe the negativity is justified.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Jealousy… ???

Heck, I think he has a fantastic shop… He did a great job designing everything in it… dust gates/auto start, etc.
He thought-out things pretty well…

I did not see any Speed Bumps anywhere… unless that is what you call soft walk ways to be easier on the feet?

It's too bad we cannot give credit when it's due…

He also got a nice Kickback from Laguna for letting them prepare the two videos… Smart moves, IMHO… would help to buy the Festool Router(s) he's dreaming about… Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Doss, I wondered about that too? Why so much - ?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Not sure about "all the negativity in this post".

I read a lot of skepticism… I mean, some people show off thier shop and others show off what they've made in thier shop. There are very skilled and deserving craftsmen who don't have anywhere near the level of tools as this guy, who still manage to create amazing works.

I'd love to see this guy's portfolio, though, I suspect that we have seen it - in his shop setup.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't give a whoot in hell what the guy does, what kind of projects he does, what kind of food he eats, what he likes or doesn't like; it's simple to me, I'd like to have a shop like that. The main difference is that I'd want it to be 30 or 35 feet wide instead of 20. 20 feet is a little narrow. To me it's amazing that it doesn't look more crowded but only 20 feet wide. If I could wave a magic wand and it would happen I'd do it, but there are no magic wands. I'm 62 and only have the weekends to do my woodworking because I work 10 hours a day still and usually don't feel like doing any work in the shop when I get home, but I usually hang out in the shop and unwind thinking about what I will do on the coming weekend. At 62 I want to do woodworking I don't want to work on setting up a shop for a year or two. I'm not at all envious of the guy - I'm glad he's got a nice shop. I don't have a lot of money to put into a shop so I will just be content with what I have and I can't tell you how blessed I feel that I have the shop that I have. However, if somebody showed up with all of the raw materials on a couple of flatbeds and a tractor trailer full of machinery and the labor to put it all together I sure as hell wouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth. ;-|

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

After seeing Tyme's shop videos it seems to me that he is a real woodworker and probably a very good one at that. He showed his chisels with the plastic handles which include sets from his grandfather and his father. I know that some of the best chisels have handles like this from a tool review in FWW mag. a few years back, so they are not cheap chisels. I don't care for the plastic handles, but the can probably take quite a beating, since even the old ones still looked good.

Tyme said that he had been doing woodworking since he was 10 years old, but only 'serious' woodworking for the past 15 years. He praised a past neighbor as a highly skilled woodworker who taught him a lot and "kept him out of trouble" when he was young. He showed only one small piece of his work, which looked pretty cool, but the focus was on the machines for Laguna's benefit, so understandable. He did say he has totally renovated his home doing the work himself and he seemed very proud of it.

His shop is virtually dust free because he wants it that way and he has spent a lot of money on dust control to keep it that way. His tour of the shop demonstrated that he understands the equipment he has and the features that are important. He said that he spends 3 days a week 16 hours each day or 48 hours a week working in his shop, so it seems to me that he gets a lot of use out of it, probably a lot more than most of us do out of our shops. He could of course spend his money on fancy cars and status symbols, but it seems he has chosen instead to be like us, a woodworker who likes to be in his shop making stuff.

I wish he was an LJ member so we could see more of his work. He had loads of great shop ideas and I really admired his high degree of organization. I could never be that well organized no matter how much I spent on my shop.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's about how see it myself, Mike. I picked up every bit of that from those two videos myself and watched them twice. They were interesting and I thought that he's a pretty smart man that has done his home work. Neither do I think that he was being boastful and I came away with thinking he's a pretty quiet and humble man. The way he put it when they bought the house he practically gutted it and he redid most of the work in the home and shop building himself. He's also built a lot of nice shop cabinets. Anyways, I'd sure like to have a shop like his. Hey, maybe I'll win a piece of that lottery tonight. This is the first time that I have ever bought a lottery ticket.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

My wife and I have been buying lottery tickets for many years. We even won about $1500 (in Nkr.) over the years. I don't expect to win, but it is our only chance for a windfall, so it makes life a little more exciting. Meanwhile the lottery here finances sports activities, so a good cause.

An improved shop is a good way to use any winnings (after getting the wife what she wants of course). I keep hoping they will take away my drivers license so I can sell the car and add the garage space to my adjacent shop, lol.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Amazing shop and unbelieveably clean! That alone has to take a decent amount of time. I'd have to spend a lot of time reading owner's manuals for all those "new" tools. Most of them I'm sure have features that I've never seen. I could spend a lot of time there!!

As far as the lottery, you all should save your money, it's my turn to win! ( the only thing I could win is an "ugly" contest!) I really couldn't imagine having that much money, but I think I could handle a little on the job training!!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

My wife has bought lottery tickets for years. I've always told my wife that if the Good Lord wants us to win the lottery it'll just take one ticket and he'll make sure that you get it. Anyways, this is the first time I've ever bought a lottery ticket. I don't expect to win but somebody's gonna win it.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

